# Hi, Newbie



## Thistledown (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi, New to the forum but not to having mice, havnt had any in a few years but looking to getting some again. I'm looking to source some fancy mice for eventually, hopefully breeding again, like, Herefords, blk fox, siamese, Merle and marble. Are there any breeders based in or near to Scotland, failing this if breeder accepted it I would courier with a competent courier. TIA


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## whiggy (Feb 7, 2018)

Welcome! Good luck on your search.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

